# Are these malaysian trumpet snails?



## PrincessSeyshells (Oct 9, 2012)

I stopped by my local Petsmart to pick up some root tabs today and saw these little guys while peeking in on the ghost shrimps! The store let me have some for free. I'm 80% sure they're MTS; the lady who fished them out for me was awesome and said she's taken some from the tank as well for aeration of her planted tanks at home, so that makes me more confident that that's what they are, but I want to be sure before I introduce them to the tank.

If it helps, their shells are light colored with dark specks. Also, if they are MTS, do I need to quarantine them for any period of time? Do they need to be drip acclimated like fish? Or can I just plop them in the tank?


----------



## PrincessSeyshells (Oct 9, 2012)

In addtion: Their heads are long like this when they explore around:


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

They look like MTS to me! I would recommend quarantining any new animal added to your tank, at least for a couple days. I didn't drip acclimate mine because I purchased from a forum member and they were wrapped in a wet paper towel. It couldn't hurt to slowly acclimate them though. At least float them for the sake of temperature. If anything it's worth quarantining them just to watch their eating abilities. I put in a new stem plant that was melting a little and overnight they had cleaned most of the mess up and left the plant looking very healthy.


----------



## PrincessSeyshells (Oct 9, 2012)

sabrinah said:


> They look like MTS to me! I would recommend quarantining any new animal added to your tank, at least for a couple days. I didn't drip acclimate mine because I purchased from a forum member and they were wrapped in a wet paper towel. It couldn't hurt to slowly acclimate them though. At least float them for the sake of temperature. If anything it's worth quarantining them just to watch their eating abilities. I put in a new stem plant that was melting a little and overnight they had cleaned most of the mess up and left the plant looking very healthy.


Thanks! The more I see pictures of MTS, the more I'm convinced but I wanted a second opinion first.  I'll find a quarantine container for them somewhere, I've just had a few melty leaves so I'll see how they do with those. Floating sounds like a good idea too.


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

If it helps here's mine in QT for comparison


----------



## PrincessSeyshells (Oct 9, 2012)

sabrinah said:


> If it helps here's mine in QT for comparison


Thanks! Aw, they look happy. Mine are a bit darker colored, but I'd say my main concern is they're not that big; about the length of my thumbnail. Is that possible for a MTS?


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

They start tiny! That container has a mix of sizes if you look around. Some are massive, well over half an inch, and others barely push a quarter of an inch. When they're born (live birth, not eggs) they're super super tiny and cute as can be.


----------



## PrincessSeyshells (Oct 9, 2012)

Wow, they do live birth? How cool! I love snails, they were my favorite to watch in the bio lab aquarium. Thanks so much for your help! I feel confident enough to put them in after their QT, and if somehow it turns out they're not MTS, well...that's what assassin snails are for, I guess.


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

My pygmy corys love to eat the newborns. They take the snail right out of the shell. I guess it's a good way to keep the population in check. I hope you enjoy your new snails!


----------

